# What does normal poop look like?



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

In reading here, I se a lot of folks mention looking at their dogs poo and liking how it looks better on some foods than others. So this begs the question, what do we want it to look like?

Lucy has pretty nice shaped log poo in the morning, but afternoon poops can be a bit softer and thinner in diameter (piles up a little bit like soft serve). I read somewhere on the net that this might not be unusual or a bad thing, to have to be a bit softer later in the day. 


I would love any info that can educate me on all things poop I might need to know to best care for Lucy. 

Thank you as always.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*PICS INCOMING!!**

It depends on the dog, and the type of food. Usually you're wanting to have poo that is solid, firm, easy to pick up, and if you're feeding processed food then it will likely be very uniform.

Here is a chart I've seen before. You want in the 50-75 range.










And here's an example..

Poo from 14 lb puppies. One is raw fed, so the poo is much smaller and not as uniform (different colors), whereas the kibblefed dog has larger poo (and poos more often) and the entire poo looks the same. Both are firm, good poos but they aren't the same. There is no one "right" poo. As long as it isn't too runny, too hard, and it doesn't have undigested bits or blood in it, I'd consider it fine.










Often stress or exercise will make a dog have looser than normal poo. That's pretty normal in my experience.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

When I seen this thread I was like "I seriously hope someone posts pics". Also, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is like "what's a proper poop look like?" lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> When I seen this thread I was like "I seriously hope someone posts pics". Also, I'm glad I'm not the only one who is like "what's a proper poop look like?" lol


You're not alone  I actually want to know what normal poop feels like (we bag immediately after every poop). How soft is soft and how hard is hard?

A year ago I never would have imagined I'd be so interested in poop LOL


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My standard is if the dog poops on the carpet and I don't have to clean the carpet, it's good poop


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The titles on this forum 

1. If your dog is on a regular feeding schedule and regular walking schedule with no additional treats, poop is fairly contant and predictable. Treats etc. are not an issue, they just change predictability.
2. I feed my large dog at 5am and 6pm. No treats, Costco type quality (middle range - not great, but not terrible), measured amount, plus two raw carrots; with the addition of MIssing link Plus in the afternoon.
3. He has two or 3 movements per day, depending on his activity (He's 12 and sleeps most of the day ... although more active now that it is cooler)
4. Movements in the morning and afternoon consist of about 4 pieces with one walked off  They are the consistency of warm playdough. Yes, I feel them, but no I don't touch them  I use a plastic disposable bag when we go walking. They also have a pretty (?) orange glow due to the carrots.
5. If he has a movement in the middle of the day, it is softer, as if it moved through his system faster and less water had been absorbed out of it. Less volume, fewer pieces.
6. When I walk towards him to pick it up, he will watch me. He doesn't appear to like me watching, but it doesn't change anything.
7. When he finishes, he may kick up dirt, but he seems relieved and exuberant, then having a good run now that he's lighter ...even at 12 yo!
8. I just started him on a 'new' arthritis treatment: Cetyl myristoleate ... don't know if it works. Treatment is for 2 mos. It resulted in a whitish mucus film, typical of introducing some new foods, and cleared up after a couple of days, time enough for his system to adjust.
9. He is not 100% always on schedule, which is normal for him. He prefers to poop during a walk rather than before, despite recommendations. No statistical evidence, but I feel like the exercise helps move things along.
10. A few times a month, he will poop at night just before bed. I let him out in the back yard at 9 pm and he barks once to come back in. When the weather is hot or rainy, he'll pee and come back immediately. Most of the time, he'll pee then go sniff what has been roaming through our suburban jungle, once he barked furiously at a large caterpillar hanging on a low treelimb, spinning a cocoon. We also, have birds, possums, mice, and moles... most leave only a smell before he gets outside. [He has a bathroom area between bushes for his poop.]

Are you sure you wanted to know this?


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

This was very helpful, thank you! Lucy stays at 50-75 during the course of the day. 75 in morning and might hit 50 in the evening. So I guess we are doing good!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Only on a dog board can we look at dog poop and not bat an eye. In my case, I have a dog that had frequent (3-6 times a day) poops, mostly soft. Kept her on pre made raw in the morning but changed her afternoon meal from The Honest Kitchen dehydrated to a new kibble and finally, poops 2-3 times a day and small, formed poops. She has been on kibble before, both grain inclusive and grain free and still poop issues.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

zhaor said:


> My standard is if the dog poops on the carpet and I don't have to clean the carpet, it's good poop


Probably the best thing I have seen on DF lol. Lucky no one was around to see me laugh or I would have had to explain myself lol.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great information, especially Zhaor  Thanks! Now I have to get my hands on some play-doh.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

interesting article


----------

